
How Much Do Echo Statements Slow Down a Bash Script? - ruborcalor
https://colekillian.com/posts/how-much-do-echo-statements-slow-down-a-bash-script-/
======
oweiler
In a typical Bash script calling `echo` makes absolutely no difference with
regards to running time.

